# Recipe needed for Passover dough



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Passover is coming, and I'd like to make a dough like this one, but without regular wheat flour:

4 cups unbleached flour
2 cups sour cream
1 pound margarine (unsalted)

I've seen many tart doughs, but all are pressed into the tart or pie pan. I'm looking for something that can be rolled out and filled with fruit, nuts, etc. A product similar to cookie dough would be okay, too. Could I use "cake meal"? That's super-fine matzo meal. 

In my community at Passover we don't eat products or recipes made with corn, rice, wheat, beans, peas, barley, buckwheat, etc. I know some Jews do eat rice at Passover, but we don't. Besides matzo products (matzo, matzo meal, farfel, cake meal, etc.) we use potato starch and quinoa (it's not a grain, believe it or not). I'm particularly interested in those you've made and had success with. I'm trying not to waste ingredients!

Thanks in advance,
Mezzaluna


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

POTATO FLOUR!

sorry for the big letters, it just came out loud!

Can you use a mix of soy, pea, rice flours?

check out coppedge's wheat free cook book. he has blends that might cross over to the passover usage.

happy spring!!!:bounce:


----------



## koshercook (Mar 7, 2010)

My mum always makes Passover pastry - her recipe is
125g soft margarine/butter
50g cake meal
175g potato flour
50g sugar
1 egg

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, mix with a mixer or by hand into a ball. Sprinkle some cake meal over and chill for at least 30 mins, or overnight. 
Roll thinly - ideally between 2 sheets of baking paper

Good luck


----------

